# Illegal dwelling unit lawsuit...



## steveray (Nov 16, 2011)

We had a discussion a while back, and I had mentioned a lawsuit where a town was sued and lost for an illegal conversion and adding a dwelling unit (fire fatality), no permit, no inspections, but "the town knew about it" because the assesor picked it up on taxes.....

I remeber someone was interested in the case law......the case was Ford vs. West Haven.....from 1996 case #WL40916 Good Luck if you can find it and it helps!


----------

